# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch  đảo lớn và đảo bé Lý Sơn - Biển Mỹ Khê - Chùa Thiên Ấn QN

## giangnamhanoi

Kinh nghiệm du lịch  đảo lớn và đảo bé Lý Sơn  – bãi biển Mỹ Khê  – Chùa Thiên Ấn Quảng Ngãi


Trên đỉnh Hang Câu – đảo Lý Sơn Quảng Ngãi

ảnh tàu cao tốc từ cảng Sa kỳ - đảo Lý Sơn và ngược lại
Đầu tháng 7 vừa rồi tôi tranh thủ đi đảo Lý Sơn từ Đà Nãng, thời gian đi xe từ Đà nãng đến Quảng ngãi khoảng 4-5 tiếng cho quãng đường gần 200km.

Hang Câu – núi Thơi Lơi
Chương trình Lý Sơn nếu có thời gian ngủ 2 tối trên đảo, đi thăm đảo Lớn có đỉnh Thới Lới là miệng của núi lửa ngắm toàn cảnh đảo và rất nhiều điểm khác, thăm đảo bé có các bãi cát trắng nước trong vắt bên cạnh các tảng đá là nham thạch trước kia. Có thể bay từ Ha nội  hoạc SAG đến Chu lai và đi xe của Viêtnamairline  bao gồm trong vé máy bay về Quảng ngai, và sáng sớm hôm sau phải di chuyển 18km đến cảng Sa kỳ trước 6h30 sáng để kịp mua vé chuyến tàu 7h30 đi, giá vé tàu 115k/lượt, không có tàu buổi chiều. Chiều về cũng chỉ có buổi sáng. Cũng có thể đi xe bus gường năm tù HN vào giá khoảng 450k đến Quảng ngai. 

Giá phòng ks mini tại Lý Sơn từ 350 dến 750k. có mini hotel Hoa Biển, phía sau là biển

 Ly Son hotel có vẻ to đẹp nhưng nghe nói chất lượng nước chưa tốt lắm, nằm giữa khu dân cư 


Tỏi lý sơn nhiừu nhánh ở đây bán 70k/kg, tỏi 1 nhánh thì phải 1trieu/kg có tác dụng chữa bệnh. Mỗi năm tỏi cho 1 lứa, tỏi 1 nhánh được lựa chọn từ các ruộng trồng khác nhau, đất trồng tỏi có 3 thành phần là rong biển khô, đất nghe nói đem từ đất liền ra và bề mặt trên cùng là cát biển, mỗi một vụ thu hoạc xong họ lại đưa một lớp đất mới lên ruộng cũ , không tận dụng được lại.

Tránh thời điểm biển động gây khó khăn cho việc đi tàu ra, khoảng tháng 9-10 . Hiện tại nước tại đảo đang thiếu hụt nghiêm trọng do khai thác quá mức vào việc trồng tỏi công nghiệp, tôi nghe nói đào giếng rất đắt, cả 100 triệu /1 cái giếng , và có điều đáng buồn là các bãi biễn trên đảo không còn cát như trước kia cách đây cả chục năm, ra tắm biển trên đảo lớn đa số gặp các bãi san hồ ngầm có thể gây xước sát chân tay. Vậy nên tất cả các khách du lịch muốn tắm biển đều phải đi thuyền sang đảo Bé , nơi có những bãi cát san hô trắng muốt và nước trong vắt , đẹp hơn tất cả các đảo khác ở Việt nam.

Giá tàu đi đảo bé là 50k khứ hồi cho khoảng cách là 7 km và thời gian đi tàu chợ khoảng 50 phút, bạn sẽ có hội ngắm những con cá chuồn bay lên khỏi mặt nước , bay là là khoảng 5-6 m rồi lại lăn xuống nước,  ăn trên đảo bé tương đối cao vì mọi thứ phải vận chuyển từ đảo lớn ra.

Chum tích nước của các hộ gia đình ở đảo bé


Đá núi lửa trên bãi biển đảo bé Lý Sơn

Ở đảo lớn thì có rất nhiều điểm thăm quan, phương tiện đi lại chủ yếu là xe máy, giá thue tương đối cao, tôi thuê của nhà nghỉ đòi 150k/1/2 ngày, chúng tôi đi xe máy đến hang Câu, đỉnh núi lửa Thôi lôi ngắm toàn cảnh đảo Lý Sơn và tiếp theo là cột cờ. Chúng tôi không đủ thời gian đi tiếp các điểm khác như chùa tượng phật, cổng tò vò .., chỉ có kịp chạy ra chụp đài kỷ niệm hải đội Hoàng sa trước kia rồi chạy về hang Câu tranh thủ tắm biển đến chiều xuống.

Đài kỷ niệm hải đội Hoàng sa

Cột cờ đảo Lý Sơn 


Miệng núi lửa đỉnh Thơi lơi 


Khách sạn Sông Trà 
Ngủ đêm ở Quảng ngãi thì tôi chọn khách sạn Sông Trà sau khi đi 1 vòng tìm khách sạn, khách sạn phục vụ tốt , sạch sẽ , có wifi, bể bơi, có bãi đỗ xe, ngắm cảnh song đẹp, giá phòng không ăn sáng là 450k cho phòng thường và 750k cho phòng vip rộng hơn nhiều . Sáng sớm hôm sau đi Quảng ngãi, cứ đi hết cầu từ khách sạn sang đầu bên kia rẽ phải hướng ra biển đi thắng là đến cảng.

Bãi biển Mỹ Khê – Quảng Ngãi 

Cách Quảng Ngãi 7-8 km còn có bãi tắm Mỹ khê, bãi cát dài và sạch sẽ, nếu bạn nào không có thời gian ra Lý Sơn thì cũng có thể ra đây ngủ thay vì ngủ ở Quảng Ngãi, nghe nói nhà nghỉ phòng rộng khoảng 450k, ở đây có vô số các nhà hàng chạy dài cả km theo dọc bờ biển. Và thấy quảng cáo đủ các loại tên hải sản lạ của vùng này.


Ở Quảng ngãi thì chúng tôi ăn tối tại nhà hàng Cây Gòn tại đường Quang Trung nổi tiếng với đặc sản cá bống song Trà  , công nhận là nấu ăn ngon nhưng giá tương đổi cao , 100k/người trở lên , tại đây có bán nhiều các sản phẩm địa phương làm lưu niệm cho du khách 

Trên đường về từ cảng Sa kỳ, bạn có thể dừng thăm quan khu tưởng niệm vụ thảm sát ở xã Sơn Mỹ vào ngày 18/03/1968 , thường thì chủ yếu là khách nước ngoài là quốc tịch Úc, Mỹ .. thăm quan nhiều hơn, khách việt có ít đoàn hơn, nếu đi cùng trẻ em nhỏ thì cũng không nên vào vì các hình ảnh tương đối nặng nề.


Nếu có thời gian thì một điểm thăm quan không nên bỏ qua khi đến Quảng Ngãi là chùa Thiên Ấn, đây là một ngôi chùa cổ được xây dựng từ năm 1694 với nhiều kiến trúc cổ và cảnh quan đẹp. Đây là một thắng cảnh nằm ở thế đất thiêng trên đỉnh núi nhìn ra một vùng đất rộng lớn  như sông Trà Khúc, ruộng đồng và con đường quốc lộ 1 uốn cong tại đây. Cách cổng Tam quan chùa chừng 100 mét, chếch về hướng Tây Nam có ngôi mộ của cụ Huỳnh Thúc Kháng

Giang Nam
Duhanhviet.vn

----------

